# bottles/jars for storing milk



## Bekahbear (Jan 15, 2014)

im curious what everyone uses to store their goats milk. 
i was washing empty plastic water bottles and using those for a while but i was filling bottles much quicker than i could get them. we have 4 Nubian does in milk this year so we get a fair amount of milk. 
we drink some of it and i freeze the rest of the milk (we breed law enforcement Tracking dogs and use it for puppies when we have litters. i have also used it to save an orphan foal and recently to raise a litter of day-old kittens that my husband found stuck in the wall at work, so i like to have a good store of it in the deep freeze at all times just in case.)

i finally went online and found a bottle store and bought 100 plastic 32oz beverage bottles with lids. i really like them so far. they are squared off so they are easy to stack and store in the freezer. also, the opening at the top is larger than the water bottles were so they are easier to pour the milk into without spilling. after i paid for shipping it came out to about $1.40 per bottle with lid. i am about half way through the bottles so i want to research my other options before i have to get more. 

im just wondering what every one else uses.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I use mason jars, and for freezing I use freezer bags frozen flat for easy storage


----------



## Bekahbear (Jan 15, 2014)

TeyluFarm said:


> I use mason jars, and for freezing I use freezer bags frozen flat for easy storage


is there a specific freezer bag that you use? i tried freezer bags but had horrible luck with them leaking all over. freezer bags would be great if i could find some that didnt make a mess.


----------



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

Bekahbear said:


> is there a specific freezer bag that you use? i tried freezer bags but had horrible luck with them leaking all over. freezer bags would be great if i could find some that didnt make a mess.


We use freezer bags too. We have the same problem so just started double bagging.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

They make specific freezer bags for liquid, or you can use breastmilk bags. Those work nicely because they have the amount in ounces right on the bag.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I use Ziploc freezer bags for freezing milk and mason jars for storing it in the fridge.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I use quart canning jars for fresh milk. I freeze in gallon milk jugs.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I do not let plastic touch my fresh goat's milk. I use mostly mason jars and other glass containers if they are strong enough for freezing. And yes, I get the occasional broken jar. 
If I was keeping it for use in other animals I would probably do the ziplock thing for ease of stacking. For human consumption I will always use glass.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I use Ziplock freezer bags, we do have some that leak and we usually just transfer it to a new bag


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

TeyluFarm said:


> I use mason jars, and for freezing I use freezer bags frozen flat for easy storage


That's exactly what I do. I use Ball wide mouth half gallon jars with plastic lids and for freezing, I use freezer bags (aldi's brand) and freeze them flat and stack them.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I use all sorts of glass jugs for storing in the fridge,I look for them in secon hand shops and can usually get glass beer jugs for $2 I run them through the dishwasher so they are sterilised. I use Ziplock bags for freezing,Mason jars here are to hard to find and very expensive,teejae


----------

